# the apocalypse of Peter



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 15, 2004)

http://wesley.nnu.edu/noncanon/apoc/apcpete.htm

Has anyone read this? I know its not canon. But I read the parts not all of it but where it deals with Jesus' description of hell. And well it scares the hell out of me!!!

any thoughts??

blade


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jun 15, 2004)

*Same Stuff, Different Century*

I took a glance at the webpage. I guess my question is, how different is this really from modern material of the same kind. You know, the &quot;Vision of Hell&quot; bestsellers in the christian-mart store. This apocalyptic book (according to the translator's information) beyond a doubt post-dates apostle John's biblical Revelation. So, Peter is dead, perhaps by as much as a century when this book comes out. 

Jesus said, &quot;They have Moses and the prophets. If they don't believe them, neither will they believe if someone should rise from the dead.&quot; Scary books are no [i:df45c7b204]better[/i:df45c7b204] at persuading men to flee the dangers of hell than the plain words of the Bible. This is true whether Jesus arises, or (as in the parable) a denizen of hell returns, or if somebody--Dante, this (probably 2nd century) apocalytic writer, or the modern equivalent--claims to have visited/envisioned/or been told this secret knowledge about hell by &quot;someone in the know.&quot;


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Jun 15, 2004)

good points though an interesting read none the less.

blade


----------

